# Found paddle in Lyons



## O (Mar 13, 2004)

April 18. 2004 Found Paddle at Lyons water park on top of some rocks! 
give me a ring. The name on the paddle is Ron 303.863.6743. I left a message there too. 
bryan
303.448.1194


----------

